

All your control are belong to us - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/08/20/3549.aspx

======
stcredzero
If there are issues with HIPPA and SOX, how about ordering a shipping
container data center from Sun or Google? You could have a cloud _and_ have
physical control of the boxes.

